# Good video for gas laws(flight physiology)?



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good video on youtube or anywhere which explains all the gas laws you might encounter on the CCEMT-P or FP-C. Examples include  Boyle's law, Dalton's law, ect... I keep mixing the laws up and I think I would like to watch a video about it vs read about it.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 25, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Does anyone know of a good video on youtube or anywhere which explains all the gas laws you might encounter on the CCEMT-P or FP-C. Examples include  Boyle's law, Dalton's law, ect... I keep mixing the laws up and I think I would like to watch a video about it vs read about it.



I'm sure the Kahn Academy has something for you (ideal gas laws perhaps?).


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 25, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Does anyone know of a good video on youtube or anywhere which explains all the gas laws you might encounter on the CCEMT-P or FP-C. Examples include  Boyle's law, Dalton's law, ect... I keep mixing the laws up and I think I would like to watch a video about it vs read about it.



I don't know about videos, but I have an excellent reference that I can send you if you PM me. It explains the laws well and has some really good memory aids.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jun 25, 2013)

I got through respiratory remembering that water "Boyle'd" at a _constant temperature_, "Charles" (think Prince Charles and Lady Di) was under _constant pressure_ to get married and "Gay-Lussac" could drink a _constant volume_ of beer...its a start anyway...


----------

